# Moving from JB to JA - means test



## djsim (13 Dec 2010)

Hello Everyone, 

Unfort. over the past 9 months I have being unable to find work, it is not for the lack of trying I can tell you. I got a letter from Social saying that my stamps have ran out and I am moving to JA which is means tested.

My partner just earns over 400 a week (less when you take away tax etc) According to the calculator on this site, I only come out with 13 euro a week, is this correct?

Do they not take into considering a mortgage, children etc?

I would love to know what ye think as I am very worried and could not survive on 13 a week.

Thanks


----------



## djsim (15 Dec 2010)

Anyone have any update for me on this, thanks.


----------



## Black Sheep (15 Dec 2010)

Does this help

*Deductions From Earnings - Insurable Employment - Claimant*

*Jobseeker's Allowance* 
*From 26 September 2007 a new means assessment applies to assessable income* 
 Assessable income is gross earnings less deductions for PRSI, superannuation (including AVC's and PRSA's) and union dues. Deductions in respect of income tax, VHI ( BUPA etc) and travel expenses are not allowed. Previous to 26 September 2007 net earnings did not include tax and VHI ( BUPA etc). A moderate allowance was disregarded for travel expenses of the spouse/partner is he/she worked 3 days or less a week. 
*From 26 September 2007 *- Earnings from insurable employment are assessed as means using the following method: 
 Under the new means assessment (from 26 September 2007) a family rate less means applies. The family rate is based on a personal rate, a full qualified adult rate and full qualified child rate less means. A disregard to €20.00 a day for each day worked by the customer up to a maximum of 3 days each week applies (max €60.00 a week). Means of customer are calculated as follows: assessable income less the relevant disregards and the balacne is assessed at 60%. In the case of a couple, both of the couple are assessed in exactly the same manner, assessable income less the relevant disregards and 60% of the balance is assessed.


----------

